# Need Security Access Key



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 06 GTI that came into the shop for a DSG replacement due to an accident. I replace the transmission and go to adapt it but I cant access it due to needing the security access key. Anyone know where I can get this info? VW has no access to this info any more as their computers do it automatically when connected to the vehicle. 
I really need this info so I can get the car started. TIA
Here's the vehicle info.
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040
Software Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 08061
Advanced Identification
Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2839177
Identification: BPG-810
Revision: --H10---
Date: 12.10.05
Manufacturer number: 0902
Test stand number: 1480
Flash Status
Programming Attempts: 1
Successful Attempts: 1
Programming Status: 00000000
Required Conditions: 00000000
Software
P000 
A4.8.6 
Misc.
Hardware number: 1K0 907 115 B
Car Info
Chassis Number: WVWFV71K16W076126

Code its throwing.
Tuesday,05,January,2010,08:41:43:25503
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
1 Fault Found:
049409 - No Communication with Transmission Control Module 
U0101 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 81259 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:58:21
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 13.0°C
Temperature: 15.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.065 V

Readiness: 0110 0101



_Modified by AutobahnTuningSolutions at 5:42 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Need Security Access Key (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

You would only need a security access if there was immobilizer related work done. I don't think this is the issue.
It looks as if the transmission is not communicating with any control module or your scan tool. Since this was involved in an accident, I would suspect it has wiring or fuse / power problems. Please post the auto scan of this vehicle. We can advise what measuring blocks to evaluate in order to determine the communication between several control modules.
Is this a factory replacement transmission or used?


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Need Security Access Key (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

This is a factory replacement transmission and it looks like the control module is faulty. I removed the module from the old transmission and hooked it up, the car starts and everything works normally. VW is looking into replacing the new trans. 
Also, the security code is needed to run any adaptions on the car.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Need Security Access Key (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

If / when the new unit communicates please see:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...2E%29
There is no security access required unless you are replacing an immobilizer related component such as an Ecm, Cluster, Key, etc. There are login procedures for some repairs, including re-coding some control modules and performing certain adaptations, etc. These procedures vary greatly and need to be addressed based on the specific vehicle details.
A DSG basic settings procedure has never required a security code. 



_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 11:22 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## Takuhari (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Need Security Access Key (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Is there a way to determine an access key?
I need to change my tire level settings...
Somehow the system let me in to change the tire settings... 
It was set at 55psi and the computer listed it as a malfunction...
However, It let me in and i changed it to 38 (which is labled on the door)
But dummie me should have set it for 30 - 35 since it should be a warning for overly low tires>_< 
now at 38 it shows me a low tire warning when it gets cond>_<

I believe its channel 5 or 8in the adaptive coding for the tirepressure section
Is there a formula to figure out the security access?


_Modified by Takuhari at 3:09 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Need Security Access Key (Takuhari)*

What vehicle are you asking about the Mk5 or 6? Either way, please create a new topic and include the complete AutoScan.
Edit: I see your other post here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4757644
You can paste the scan there. 


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 9:34 AM 2-10-2010_


----------

